# Budget AVR?



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

I am most probably going to purchase a set of last year's B&W 602's from my local custom home audio dealer. The question I have is regarding an AVR. I understand that these speakers like better equipment paired with them which will result in better sound. Currently I have this old system:

_Sony FH-7 MKIII Compact Hi-Density Component System with:
Power Supply Unit - Sony AC-78III (AC: 120/220/240 v~ 50/60 Hz - 65 w)
Stereo Cassette Deck - Sony TC-78III
Integrated Stereo Amplifier - Sony TA-78III
Stereo FM/AM Tuner - Sony ST-78III
CD Player - Sony D-50 Discman_

There is a picture of the system here: 
http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-7507112-espectacular-minicomponente-sony-fh-7-mk3-apm-_JM

Any suggestions on what I could on the cheap off of ebay or audiogon.com? I have very little budget and this system is going to be used primarily for use with my music, the TV, and the XBOX360. 

I have found a few on ebay that may work, but I need some input from people who know what they're doing (i.e. not me).

Denon DRA-297 w/warranty from an authorized dealer (used) - _$142 + shipping_
Denon DRA-395 w/warranty form an authorized dealer (refurbished) - _$148 + shipping_
Denon DRA-685 (used) - _$100 + shipping_
Denon DRA-925 (new, CompUSA floor model in box) - _$150 + shipping_

Appreciate the help fellas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

17 views and no comments eh?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry about that... been a busy day for me.

I own one of those Denon's you listed and it's connected to a pair of B&W 600i's, which are not the same, but similar. I use this system mainly for XM Radio... nothing critical... and it sounds pretty good to me. 

I would definitely not consider the Denon DRA line "better equipment"... it's their cheap end of the scale.

As far as an inexpensive receiver... I've heard good things about the Panasonic SA-XR55. However, I have no idea how well it would sound with the 602's. :huh:

Maybe some others will chime in.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Third time I've read this exact same thread in 3 different places. Keep it all in one place, a LOT of us do not like constant cross posting!!! Sheesh...
Thanks,
Konky.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, see, the first post was about speakers, this one is about an AVR, hence, Home Theater Components, but thanks.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Honestly, I don't mean to up sell you. But, I would save a bit and buy a Onkyo 605. Great reviews and a price of 440.00 seem to make this the best bang for your buck.


----------

